# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  GESTOHLEN: Fiat Ducato samt Surfmaterial - please HELP

## cas

Hallo zusammen,

am Wochenende ist bei mir der absolute Worst Case eingetroffen:
Mein geliebter Ducato samt kompletter Surfausrstung ist in der Nacht von *Sonntag 25.07 auf Montag 26.07 in Berlin* (Kloppstockstrae Nhe Tiergarten)
gestohlen worden.

Ich bin ber jeden Hinweis dankbar, falls jemand den Wagen irgendwo gesehen haben knnte oder euch unten stehendes Surfzeug angeboten wird:

Hier einige Details:
*Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD* Bj 2001, Farbe wei, lang + hoch
*Kennzeichen: SG-CS 1209*
ausgebaut als Womo (Selbstausbau alles in Holz, weier Holzboden)

*Besondere Merkmale:*
Frontbgel (silber)
ca. 1x1m groer grner Aufkleber "Surfn Kite Dsseldorf" hinten links
Neilpryde Aufkleber " the difference" auf Schiebetr
mehrer kleine Aufkleber vorne und hinten
Markise Marke Fiama, Anhngerkupplung

*Geklautes Material*:
Boards:
2010er JP FreestyleWave 112L  
2005er JP FreestyleWave 98L mit reparierter Nose
2008er Naish Pro Wave 84L

Segel:
2010er Neilpryde Firefly 6,5 (lila)
Neilpryde Zone 4,2 (blau) unterste Bahn repariert
Neilpryde Combat 4,7 (grn)
Neilpryde Combat 5,4 (gold) Masttasche repariert

Masten:
North Skinny (wei) 3.80, 4.00, 4.30m
Neilpryde X6 4.60m

Boom
2x Neilpryde X6 (145-195cm)

2x Neilpryde Trapeze silber  (X-Over Gre M und Lady Wave Gr. S)

und natrlich jede Menge Kleinteile, Verlngerungen, Mastfe usw.
schwarzes NP Equipmentbag

Als Anhang noch einen Flyer!!  Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere von euch diesen an seinem Homespot oder Surfshop aushngen. (Besonders in und um Berlin / Brandenburg)

Bin ber jede Hilfe dankbar, diese Dreckscke zu erwischen !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hang Loose and keep surfing!

Christian

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey Christian,

ich ab das mal auf Facebook gepostet.

Hoffe du bekommst deinen Stuff wieder, man.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Freewaver

Oh mensch ich drck dir die Daumen. ich halte die Augen in Hamburg auf!

----------


## cas

Hey Leute,

klingt unglaublich, aber der Bus ist wieder aufgetaucht ! Nachdem am Donnerstag die Anzeige im Netz war, kam Freitag ein Anruf, dass der Bus in Berlin-Spandau gesehen wurde. ( Danke an den Anrufer, hab leider weder Namen noch Nummer)

Also gleich die Polizei hingeschickt und BINGO, meine Karre stand wirklich an Ort und Stelle.
Bis auf einige Einbruchsspuren (Fenster+Tr kaputt) auch alles ok soweit. sogar mein Portemonnaie habe sie drin gelassen.

ABER leider waren es wohl auch Surfer, denn das komplette Surfmaterial ( wirklich alles!!!) ist weg!

Die Polizei meint, die Diebe haben es nur darauf abgesehen und uns vielleicht schon lnger beobachtet.
Wir waren vorher an der Mritz, vielleicht sind sie uns schon von da gefolgt.

Wenn jemand von euch irgendwo das oben beschriebene Material sieht oder es ihm angeboten wird 
- bitte bitte sofort melden.
natrlich gibts auch FINDERLOHN

Hang Loose

Christian

----------


## PaulePleusen

Hallo Christian,

ich als Berliner halte die Augen auf.

Man mir wird ganz schwindelig, wenn ich mein Zeug vor der Tr im Auto sehe..

Ich drcke dir die Daumen!

Hang Loose

Paul

----------


## lordofchaos

Ich drck Dir auch die Daumen das der Rest irgendwie wieder auftaucht.
Kommt die Versicherung fr den Verlust auf?

----------


## Bobak

Leider nicht. Soweit ich weiss nur fr Dinge, die fest mit dem Fahrzeug verbunden sind, Also z.b. Autoradio, was ausgebaut/geklaut wurde ... Aber Gepck leider nicht. Mir wurde auch einmal ein Auto geklaut, Der Zeitwert wurde von der Versicherung ersetzt, aber was im Kofferraum war leider nicht, und das war ein Wert von einigen Euronen.

Ich halte die Augen offen bei Ebay&Co ... suche derzeit neues Material. Wenn ich was finde, was von dir sein knnte, sag ich Bescheid.

----------


## cas

hey vielen Dank fr euren support,

bobak hat leider recht, die versicherung zahlt nur was fest im wagen eingebaut ist.
vielleicht hab ich ber die hausratvers. meiner eltern glck noch ein paar euro zu bekommen. 
ist aber noch nicht sicher.

anyway danke frs augen und ohren aufhalten (besonders in und um berlin)

----------


## Bobak

auch da muss ich dich leider enttuschen :-(

tut mir leid, aber solange das fahrzeug nicht in einer garage oder hnlichem abgestellt war ber nacht, woraus es entwendet wurde, geht da leider auch ber die hausrat nichts :-(

ist zwar scheisse, aber da kannste wenig machen.

dummer spruch zum schluss: auch wenns arbeit ist, aber material immer ausm bus nehmen abends und morgens wieder reintun/draufmachen.

----------


## DMac

> Die Polizei meint, die Diebe haben es nur darauf abgesehen und uns vielleicht schon lnger beobachtet.



wat fr ne sch.... - hoffe fr dich, dass die burschen den grnen ins netz gehen!

so wie du es beschreibst, scheinen es echt surfer gewesen zu sein, wenn sogar deine patte noch drin gewesen ist. das spricht auch gegen beschaffungskriminalitt! insofern doppelt bitter. also zuknftig augen auf am spot!

----------

